# CoolerMaster Elite 334 front fan install help.



## smltngs (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a CoolerMaster Standard 120mm fan to install as a front intake fan in my CM Elite334 cabby.I am confused whether I should install it:
a) between internal metal chassis and front panel.(blue)
b) inside internal metal chassis.(red)
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/7245/fandk.jpg
I find it easy to fix inside metal chassis.

Also I would like to fix a fan in the sidepanel.Tell me what size fan can I fit there and suggest me a few cheap and commonly available good fans.
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/3846/fan2m.jpg

Please give me your suggestions.Thank you.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

Install the Fan on both Red-marked area 

Always give Fan some breathing space to intake air. Intake of air from pores works much better than exhaust air via pores.

I've installed 2x80 mm fan on my inside of side panel to take out air from Hot GPU, and it works brilliant. My temp drops much rapidly with 2 fans and I'm happy


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ Go with the suggestion. 
Front intake fan will be more useful than side intake fan as front intake fan would cause total airflow from front to back side of your case.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. Installed a front intake fan at the suggested place.


----------

